# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  50 фраз, которые мужчина должен сказать за свою жизнь.

## Irina

1. Всем выпивку за мой счет!
2. Соедините меня с президентом!.. Так разбудите! Это срочно
3. Кэн я си э рашн консул?
4. Пойдем, выйдем.
5. Дорогая, это совсем не то что ты думаешь.
6. Потрогай его, не бойся...
7. Под ноль!
8. Мне кажется, нам нужно пожить отдельно.
9. Доктор, должен предупредить: наркоз на меня не де...
10. Возьмите мою кровь. Группа совпадает.
11. Я тебя люблю, выходи за меня замуж!
12. Надеюсь, тебе уже есть 16 ?
13. А эту Нобелевскую Премию я решил перевести в фонд мира.
14. Это за час или за ночь?
15. Мы с мамой всю жизнь работали чтобы ты...
16. Извини, парень, я не по этой части. Если надумаю сменить ориентацию, ты узнаешь об этом первым.
17. Мне это подкинули!
18. Спорю на всю пенсию!
19. Ты тоже мне очень нравишься, но я женат.
20. Бегите, я их задержу.
21. Я всего лишь выполнял свой долг.
22. Доктор, мне кажется, что я писаю колючей проволокой.
23. Так мы же вроде предохранялись...
24. Черт, как же это расстегивается?
25. Пойми меня правильно... А ты уверена, что отец - я?
26. Я ничего не буду говорить без своего адвоката.
27. Думаю, я справлюсь, но это будет вам дорого стоить.
28. Псеофуросипейцы, я не хочу вреда вашей планете.
29. Всё на зеро!
30. Конечно, я уже делал это! Тысячу раз! Просто сегодня я переволновался.
31. Ты меня уважаешь?
32. Есть в этом доме пара чистых носков?!
33. Товарищ майор, ваше предложение безнравственно, оно противоречит моим моральным принципам!
34. Откуда берутся дети? Пойди спроси у мамы.
35. Я не был в отпуске уже три года.
36. Плевать! Я все равно ни о чем не жалею!
37. Потому что он мой друг! И это не обсуждается.
38. Уже полтретьего? Дня или ночи?
39. Нисколько. Это не продается.
40. Так когда твой муж возвращается из командировки?
41. Это вкуснее, пока оно живое.
42. Скорая? У нас отходят воды!
43. Предоставь это мужчине. Дай мне 5 минут, и все заработает.
44. Спасибо, я возьму деньгами.
45. Дорогая, кажется, я уже...
46. По вене? Это без меня.
47. Эту песню я посвящаю активисткам моего фан-клуба!
48. Кто я? Я тот, из-за кого у вас будут проблемы!
49. Нет, ты совсем не толстая!
50. Соболезную. Если могу чем-нибудь помочь - я рядом.

----------


## Vanya

есть неплохие)

я, помнится, на байнетсе такую же статью постил. только о женщинах

----------


## SDS

50 фраз на букву Х...??????
надо грамматикой позаниматься...

----------

